# Has anyone ordered a CCS adapter from Korea through Harum.io?



## francoisp

... and how was the experience? How long did it take to receive it?


----------



## android04

Yes. I did twice and many others did on the TMC forums as well. Easy, took about 10 days from ordering to getting the adapter. You used to have to provide your Tesla login so they could order from Tesla's South Korea online shop (because Tesla only allows a current owner to buy one for delivery in South Korea). But it seems Harumio now have adapters in their own inventory and you can order them without having to give out your Tesla login info https://www.harum.io/products/tesla...hademo-adapter?_pos=1&_psq=tesla&_ss=e&_v=1.0


----------



## francoisp

Thanks.


----------



## francoisp

android04 said:


> Yes. I did twice and many others did on the TMC forums as well.


What's your experience so far? No issue?


----------



## android04

francoisp said:


> What's your experience so far? No issue?


Nobody has had any issues with them that I'm aware of.


----------



## TrevP

Seen reports from others that they're legit and no problems. I asked them personally and they told me they only need access to you account as it must be tied to a VIN for the order.

If you prefer to do it on your own here's a method


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/uggx00


----------



## Power Surge

android04 said:


> Yes. I did twice and many others did on the TMC forums as well. Easy, took about 10 days from ordering to getting the adapter. You used to have to provide your Tesla login so they could order from Tesla's South Korea online shop (because Tesla only allows a current owner to buy one for delivery in South Korea). But it seems Harumio now have adapters in their own inventory and you can order them without having to give out your Tesla login info https://www.harum.io/products/tesla...hademo-adapter?_pos=1&_psq=tesla&_ss=e&_v=1.0


Did you do the conversion outlined online on your 18 to use the adapter?


----------



## francoisp

android04 said:


> Yes. I did twice and many others did on the TMC forums as well. Easy, took about 10 days from ordering to getting the adapter. You used to have to provide your Tesla login so they could order from Tesla's South Korea online shop (because Tesla only allows a current owner to buy one for delivery in South Korea). But it seems Harumio now have adapters in their own inventory and you can order them without having to give out your Tesla login info https://www.harum.io/products/tesla...hademo-adapter?_pos=1&_psq=tesla&_ss=e&_v=1.0


I took the plunge and ordered one. Like you said there was no need to provide my Tesla credentials 😁


----------



## swb110

Just ordered one. Hope it works


----------



## android04

Power Surge said:


> Did you do the conversion outlined online on your 18 to use the adapter?


I have the CCS1 adapter, newer charge port ECU, and wiring adapter ready. I've just been waiting for a software update the last few weeks in order to do it since I don't live close to a service center where I could go and place my car in Service Mode. That's one of the negatives of being on the FSD beta, the software updates are fewer and further between compared to the mainstream .

I also have another adapter and wiring harness ready for a friend that's interested in doing the upgrade as soon as I show him mine works. He's the whole reason I decided to try the CCS1 update path, because he wanted that functionality and I figured I'd help him out with that.


----------



## Power Surge

android04 said:


> I have the CCS1 adapter, newer charge port ECU, and wiring adapter ready. I've just been waiting for a software update the last few weeks in order to do it since I don't live close to a service center where I could go and place my car in Service Mode. That's one of the negatives of being on the FSD beta, the software updates are fewer and further between compared to the mainstream .
> 
> I also have another adapter and wiring harness ready for a friend that's interested in doing the upgrade as soon as I show him mine works. He's the whole reason I decided to try the CCS1 update path, because he wanted that functionality and I figured I'd help him out with that.


I'm definitely interested in doing it on my 18, but the info thread is kind of confusing to me. I can do the charge port and harness portion, but I'm not fully getting the service mode programming part of it. Guess I need to research that more.


----------



## iChris93

Power Surge said:


> I'm not fully getting the service mode programming part of it. Guess I need to research that more.


This is just a way to initialize a re-install if you don't have a update pending.


----------



## Power Surge

iChris93 said:


> This is just a way to initialize a re-install if you don't have a update pending.


Does that mean once you have the updated charge port and wiring installed, the car will automatically enable CCS1 charging on the next update or initialize?


----------



## iChris93

Power Surge said:


> Does that mean once you have the updated charge port and wiring installed, the car will automatically enable CCS1 charging on the next update or initialize?


Next update or reinstall. But also note, I think it'll break level 2 charging in the meantime so it's better to wait until you have an update pending or can initialize a reinstall.


----------



## FRC

android04 said:


> I have the CCS1 adapter, newer charge port ECU, and wiring adapter ready. I've just been waiting for a software update the last few weeks in order to do it since I don't live close to a service center where I could go and place my car in Service Mode. That's one of the negatives of being on the FSD beta, the software updates are fewer and further between compared to the mainstream .
> 
> I also have another adapter and wiring harness ready for a friend that's interested in doing the upgrade as soon as I show him mine works. He's the whole reason I decided to try the CCS1 update path, because he wanted that functionality and I figured I'd help him out with that.


So how much are you expecting to spend all in? And what might that cost for Tesla to do the charge port exchange? I'm headed to Alaska in August and the CCS would be nice. But I'm trying to decide between CCS on my 2018 M3, Chademo at $500+, or neither. This trip is likely to be the only time I would ever use CCS or Chademo. TIA.


----------



## android04

FRC said:


> So how much are you expecting to spend all in? And what might that cost for Tesla to do the charge port exchange? I'm headed to Alaska in August and the CCS would be nice. But I'm trying to decide between CCS on my 2018 M3, Chademo at $500+, or neither. This trip is likely to be the only time I would ever use CCS or Chademo. TIA.


It was about $511 for me total to get CCS1 working. $323 for the CCS1 adapter ordered from Harumio, $140 + tax for the charge port controller from Tesla service center, and $48 for the wiring harness from eBay.

The prices have changed recently. The CCS1 adapter costs $309 now from Harumio. The charge port adapter from Tesla costs the same. The wiring harness from eBay has gone up to about $80. If you want to save money you could order the CCS1 adapter using the Delivered Korea service for about $280 and a little more legwork. The wiring harness can be made for just the cost of the components if you know how to crimp and solder and have the time to do it.

Edit to add that the CCS1 adapter has the capability of charging at higher power than the CHAdeMO and most stations that have a CHAdeMO will have at least two CCS1. I would choose CCS1 because it will remain useful in the future, whereas CHAdeMO will soon be obsolete.


----------



## francoisp

android04 said:


> But it seems Harumio now have adapters in their own inventory and you can order them without having to give out your Tesla login info.


I communicated with Harumio regarding my order and I was told that they first order the device from Tesla and then ship it to me. They didn't ask for my login info. The total lead time is between 10 and 17 working days according to them.


----------



## francoisp

Quick update: I ordered the adapter on May 13th and it was delivered on May 25th. Pretty impressive turnaround time. I immediately went out to test it at an Evgo DCFC charger nearby and it wouldn't work. The charger recognized and authorized my ChargePoint account but the car was returning the error message "Communication Failure". I was a bit despondent but decided to remove the middleman, Evgo. I drove 20 minutes to the closest ChargePoint charger at a Harley-Davidson dealership and I was able to charge. Yeah! The charger only outputs 24kw but at least I know the device works. Next test will be with a different Evgo 350kw charger but it's pretty far from where I live.


----------



## francoisp

I drove to another Evgo charger this morning and this time I was able to charge using my ChargePoint account. There was a 20 seconds delay between the moment the "authorized payment" message was displayed and the car starting to charge. I added 16.8 kwh in 16 minutes. I'm really pleased with my purchase. The adapter is going to be super useful on my upcoming trip to Canada.


----------



## Power Surge

I've got mine ordered, and I got my adapter harness today as well. Just need to find a damn charge port ecu now.


----------



## francoisp

Power Surge said:


> I've got mine ordered, and I got my adapter harness today as well. Just need to find a damn charge port ecu now.


Have you tried asking Harumio if this is something they can get?


----------



## Power Surge

francoisp said:


> Have you tried asking Harumio if this is something they can get?


Hmm...that's a heck of an idea.


----------



## Aden

I had a very positive experience ordering from South Korea. The adapter works great so far. My car is a 2021 SR+ that did NOT have the correct control unit when I bought it. But as luck would have it, my control board broke and was replaced under warranty with a "CCS enabled" board.


----------



## android04

francoisp said:


> Have you tried asking Harumio if this is something they can get?


The South Korean ECU is different than the one we are using in North America, and they won't be able to order it directly from Tesla.


----------



## francoisp

First trip to Canada with my Tesla CCS adapter and wow! it was so great to be able to plug into a fast DC charger and be done charging in 30 minutes as opposed to 5 hours. I don't understand why Tesla's delaying selling it in North America.

One interesting note is that the 100 kw Electric Circuit charger I used had a limit of 200 amps and 500 volts. However my MY would only charge at 400 volts so basically 80 kw was the upper limit. Not a big deal considering the power delivery was at a constant 80 kw except when nearing 90% capacity.

As a side note, the per kwh rate is much lower in Canada at around $0.20 or $0.25 depending on the time of day. And my USA ChargePoint app allowed me to initiate my charging sessions on both Flo and Electric Circuit networks.


----------

